# EX Machina



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry if there's already a thread.

Produced by Film 4 with 2/3 British actors yet they all have American accents for some reason...

Anyway, the first of 2015's most intriguing sci-fi & ai/robot films.

I saw it today. It was kinda disturbing, but amazing too.



> It tells the story of a computer coder who wins the chance to spend a week at the house in the mountains belonging to the CEO of the company he works for, only to find he has to participate in an experiment involving a new brand of artificial intelligence.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm interesting in seeing this but i'm a massive pussy and can't stomach anything thats too tense and disturbing let alone a good horror movie. Is it not to frightening?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2015)

It's not frightening at all. Just the subject matter will have you thinking a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

All I have seen is a trailer.  I think it looks fantastic.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 21, 2015)

I might give it a go then. I'll try and catch a screening sometime next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Not till April in the US.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh I didn't realize it was delayed in the US. I wish films were just released at once. Anyway I may watch this again this week, maybe even today.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

I hear the trailer spoils so much

I remember watching it about a month or 2 ago

I want to forget 

seems like a interesting psychological character study with technology and the future


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh crap I never watched the trailer before today.

Don't watch the trailer.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2015)

I like the trailer for this movie looks interesting it does seem to spin the movie a bit


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 10, 2015)

Saw this today, I guess my expectations were too high because I felt that the ending was very anticlimatic and predictable but that asie it was a very good movie.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 10, 2015)

.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2015)

I would watch it today if the release wasn't super limited.  Not really willing to go to NYC to watch this. :/


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

hey preet come visit here 

i'll show you a good time


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Saw this today, I guess my expectations were too high because I felt that the ending was very anticlimatic and predictable but that asie it was a very good movie.



Read the spoilers on the ending.  I sure am GLAD that I didn't go to watch this shitacular movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 




What is wrong with sci-fi movies lately??!

First it is Her with NTR on a scale that is pure evil and now this movie has a treacherous AI that pretends to be in love with the main character?  Fuck this movie.  Fuck the AI.  Fuck them all to hell.  

Fuck off sci-fi movies until I get my loving and pure waifu AIs in a decent movie. 






The World said:


> hey preet come visit here
> 
> i'll show you a good time



Not sure if want.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2015)

Dream said:


> Read the spoilers on the ending.  I sure am GLAD that I didn't go to watch this shitacular movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


if you want an AI that's capable of love and an interesting character in her own right, then there's a very interesting one called 'dragon' in a web fiction called worm 



be warned that the prose is iffy and it's a long read, but imo it's pretty good. dragon's occasionally a POV character and becomes very important, but not till some way into it


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2015)

one way to a gynoid's heart

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0KTUysrwgQ[/YOUTUBE]

is dis dik


----------



## wibisana (Apr 11, 2015)

scooby doo did this
and I think there other movie before scooby doo

(dont think played in Indonesia theatre, i have to wait dvd release)


----------



## LayZ (Apr 24, 2015)

I enjoyed this movie.  I knew exactly what this was going to be when I saw the trailer and was excited for it.  


*Spoiler*: _Spoilerish?_ 



Anyone who's familiar with the "Frankenstein" won't be surprised while watching this.  It's not about the final destination, it's about the journey.  It's like watching a car crash is slow motion, just appreciate the visuals and the ideas they explore.


 
If you like psychological and philosophical concepts about artificial intelligence then you won't be disappointed.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2015)

This was a great movie. Interesting ideas and effects. It doesn't answer its questions, but science fiction movies don't have nearly the run time to answer questions. They're always more effective just bringing questions up and exampling them.

I didn't follow one piece of escalation in the last act.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked watching the machines attack isaac's character, and I mean that literally, watching the expressions and awkward aggressive body language of the machines as they tried to be aggressive. I liked that they attacked him, and I really liked that ava wasn't portrayed like a terminator, but like a juvenile, confused about how to strangle him, how to wrestle him. But I thought the knife stabbing and him dying was too much of an escalation from the tone I read in the movie. I would have enjoyed it more if something else had gone down, and ava just left them both locked in the facility. Isaac being stabbed didn't feel like it fit with any bigger idea, and seeing his female servant bot get 'revenge' seemed a little lowbrow compared to the rest of the movie.

Minor tonal quibble.


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2015)

Will see this monday and it was fortunately released in a theatre only a few minutes away from me


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2015)

This was a very good movie. I'm not good with reviews so I'm just going to leave it at that.  I'm never heard of Alex Garland until now so I'm definitely going to check him out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2015)

This was a good movie.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This was a good movie.  I really enjoyed it.



Rukia said it was a good movie AND he enjoyed it.

It's confirmed. It's a 5 star movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

I was baffled when Nathan turned on the music and the Asian girl started dancing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I started to consider that she might be a machine though.  I don't know when exactly that happened in the movie.  But her behavior had a lot of ticks.  And it became apparent that she wasn't thrilled with Nathan.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2015)

Interesting.

[YOUTUBE]BSlW7atT8CY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guessed there might be more machines in the movie than Ava pretty early, and hoped they wouldn't do some monumentally Shaymalan twist where isaac's character is a machine and the asian lady was the one who engineered the test to see if blondie could tell the difference. I worried that might go down after their conversation about how the participant isn't supposed to know he's interacting with a machine. The asian lady was pretty suspicious early on, so I'm glad they didn't do that and just allowed her to be another prototype.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 7, 2015)




----------



## heartsutra (May 13, 2015)

Just saw it today. It's a movie I'd watch more than once, mainly because I'm not entirely sure what to think and how to interpret a couple of things. It surely gave me food for thought and I enjoy pondering about its execution/syntactics and semantics.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

Stunna is the only person to dislike Ex Machina so far.


----------



## Dr. White (May 14, 2015)

9/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Thought provoking.
- Well Directed, every scene had the right lighting, and feel to it. Isaac looming on the couch in the corner with a bottle when he catches him trying to use the phone. The shift into red when Ava was fucking with the system, the nice clear sunny scene when Isaac announces he's laying off the liquor and thinking much more clearly, etc.
- Liked how things were foreshadowed early on in the movie, like Isaac telling Caleb that one day the AI will look back at humans as fossils when they take over, and him telling Caleb he's the one really on his side. 
- The funky dance scene was amazing.
Caleb: "Your tore up her drawing!"
Isaac: " I'm about to tear up the fucking dance floor."


One of the most spine chilling scenes in the movie happens towards the end when Caleb sees the tapes of the prototypes. for some reason I decided to put heads phones in at this moment, and heard the fucking shriek of the asian prototype screaming let me out. The rush down my spine from the curdling scream literally made me cringe, especially as it was clawing at the windows to be let out.

Ending suffered from 3rd act issues, like Isaac fighting two robots with a small dumbell bar, forgetting about the other robot during his fight with Ava (even though since it was a prototype he may have thought it to be incapable of betraying him), and Caleb being able to completely override Issacs most important security coding in what seemed like an hour or so tops. But Overall those things weren't too glaring at all, and Ava betryaing the naive and forlorn Caleb was an excellent touch and recasted some ambiguity on the morals of the situation.

- To conclude I have to mention the actress who played Ava. She hit the perfect balance between human and AI, and I felt myself empathizing with her, and she passed my turing test.




So yeah I really enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 14, 2015)

I'd love to watch this, but it's not out in any of my local theaters.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

It was really good Persecuted.


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> I'd love to watch this, but it's not out in any of my local theaters.


Maybeez yoouz PMZZ MEEZ ANDZZ IZ GIVZ YOUZ LINKZ


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna is the only person to dislike Ex Machina so far.


This vicious lie.


----------



## Xerces (May 19, 2015)

Very beautiful film. 

Great acting, alongside an intrigue and thought provoking plot.  The tension in this film is really one of its strong suits, and the disco scene part-way through the movie was a nice touch. 

*5/5*


----------



## olaf (May 19, 2015)

even though plot was verging on predictable, I was so enthralled by acting and the way it was filmed that I really didn't care

also, was I the only one that got "Beyond the Black Rainbow" vibes from visuals sometimes?


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I really liked this movie, it is one of those movies which link Matrix, iRobot and Animatrix. I think pretty much everywhere it was skipped how AI became sentient to the point of blurring the line between machine and man, this movie covers the idea very well. Chappie also tries to touch the subject but in less intense way but more dramatically.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 19, 2015)

haha cat was so mind fucked he started cutting himself to see if he was actually human!


----------



## olaf (May 19, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> haha cat was so mind fucked he started cutting himself to see if he was actually human!


TBH who wouldn't think about that possibility?

"this is some Shamaldingdong bullshit!"


----------



## The Soldier (May 20, 2015)

damnit cause of work I didn't get a chance to see this, guess I'll rent it on blu ray


----------



## The World (May 30, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> 9/10
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



yep this movie was great


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

You have good taste Warudo.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 1, 2015)

Loved this minimalistic film. My cup of tea. 
Oscar Isaac and Domnhall Gleeson were both great, as well as the Vikander chick. 
Asian sex slave robot was my favorite.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

She wasn't a sex slave robot.  She was a dancing robot.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hGY44DIQb-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> She wasn't a sex slave robot.  She was a dancing robot.



Dancing fucking whats the difference ?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]hGY44DIQb-A[/YOUTUBE]


I loved this scene.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Aug 11, 2015)

Watched this with coffee in the morning and was captivated straight away. Beautiful story and great FX. One of those films you think about long after watching it. Bravo 8/10


----------

